# Postfix won't start...help :(

## k_b_stephens

I had postfix relaying fine and was following the http://advosys.ca/papers/printable/postix-filtering.html instructions.  

Tried chown root:filter /var/spool/postfix but still getting errors.

Any suggestions for a first timer?   

root@Penguin postfix # postfix start

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by filter: /var/spool/postfix/active

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by filter: /var/spool/postfix/active/C

.

.

.

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by group postdrop: /var/spool/postfix/public

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by group postdrop: /var/spool/postfix/maildrop

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by filter: /var/spool/postfix/maildrop

postsuper: fatal: scan_dir_push: open directory defer: Permission denied

postfix/postfix-script: fatal: Postfix integrity check failed! 

Thanks,

Keith

----------

## kashani

Wrong folder according to the docs. 

mkdir /var/spool/filter

chown root:filter /var/spool/filter

chmod 770 /var/spool/filter

You'll want to fix the permissions on /var/spool/postfix

kashani

----------

## semen

I could not start postfix and I got the following errot in the mail log

postfix/postsuper[20628]: fatal: scan_dir_push: open directory bounce/0/0: Not a directory

postfix/postfix-script: fatal: Postfix integrity check failed!

I just removed the file...

# cd /var/spool/postfix/bounce/0

# mv 0 /tmp

and after that postfix was able to restart.

I hove it will help somebody

----------

## aman

I love you, that last post just saved my life!!!

Adam

----------

